# Best Type of Brush



## 8silverstream8 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Okay, so I've been experimenting with different brushes and a few have been good, but not perfect. I'm afraid I'm using the wrong type of brushes like the material. Does anyone know which brush would best be used?*


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Any brush! It honestly depends on what you're doing though, to find the "perfect" brush. The ones that range from 4-6 US dollars are often seen as quality brushes, and that holds some truth, but the brushes I use most often are probably $1-3 each. I tend to prefer synthetic brushes. The synthetic ones I have either have white or brown bristles. They usually clean easily, they're flexible, and durable if you maintain them. I don't notice them losing bristles. 

The brushes with the beige hair bristles I don't use as often. This could be because most of my brushes of this type are relatively cheap and lose their bristles often. I think of them as being stiffer, which is typically better for harsher lines. My art teacher prefers them, so in the end, it's all on preference. 
I would reccommend ones with interlocking bristles though; they retain their shape better.

I try to avoid the ones with painted handles as opposed to the wooden ones because if you leave them soaking, the paint begins to chip off in your hand. It's rather unpleasant. The ones with the soft-grip handles are nice.

You may want to look at these charts with visuals to see what best suits the art you make. http://www.dickblick.com/info/brushhair/ I've had a few perfect brushes, but they never stay perfect. It's just a part of the game. When a brush gets ruined, it's not garbage though. If you dab some paint on it, then stab it onto the palette a few times, you can usually use it to make trees or something.


----------



## Tighfield65 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what you ended up getting, but I ordered the Maxine Thomas brushes from Michaels and I love them. No shedding! And you can always find crazy discounts and coupons for Michaels online.

I will agree above though, it does depend on what type of painting you are doing. That chart is a great resource.


----------



## Rafiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with both responses here... I have many $1-$3 brushes but I will always have at least one full set of fine brushes. I have a full set of that range from $7-$19 each for detailed projects. I wouldn't be afraid of using the wrong brush, in fact... don't be afraid of anything when it comes to creating something... There are some paintings that I've done that a brush just wouldn't cut it so I used a sliver from an old t-shirt... it all depends on what you are trying to accomplish with your finished look


----------

